# Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo with Z5 Cams



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo with Z5 Cams. This bow has a super smooth draw cycle and shoots my 486gr arrows at 280 ft/sec with a 28" draw. I will sell the bow for $800 or I have a complete package for $1,030 which includes the following:
Hoyt Carbon Spyder$800 (Includes Brand new strings and cables) 
Bee Stinger Stabilizer$15 
Tight Spot Quiver$40 
Montana Black Gold 5 pin Slider Sight (Pure 75 Model) $175
Total:$1,030
Specs of Bow: BH: 6" 33" ATA 70# Draw Weight (Mine is actually about 72 lbs) 3.8 lbs 75% let off #2 Z5 Cam w/ 28" draw module IBO: 340 fps (I shoot a 486 gr arrow at 280 fps) 
New Strings and Cables
Bow is in great condition.

Text me if interested.

Jason 8019135946

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

